# Do you lubricate the o-rings in your eheim canister when cleaning?



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, 

I am currently running a eheim 2215 and will also be running a 2217 in a short while once I upgrade to my 90 gallon from my existing 65 gallon. 

I am wondering what others do regarding the o-rings that are part of the canister system. Mainly the top large o-ring and the double tap o-rings. A while ago, I had one of the double tap o-rings begin leaking when I put it back together. I replaced the double tap at that time and started lubricating my o-rings at that time. I have not had a leak since then. I am using the product below and it has been fantastic and readily available and cheap. It does not cause any problems in the tank.

Amazon.com: Super Lube Synthetic Grease with Syncolon Multi Purpose Lubricant 3 oz: Automotive

What do any of you do regarding the o-rings?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The 2215 instruction manual just says to moisten the O-ring. That's all I've ever done, never had a leak. Only thing I would be careful about grease or lubricants is getting them in the water could potentially be bad. These are my thoughts.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with chenowethpm, the grease and/or oil could be damaging to your fish, I've used mineral oil in the past for fittings and seems to be safe 
(no chemicals), I am somewhat redundant at keeping gaskets (rubber) and oil rings lubricated to extend their use.I've never encountered a problem with mineral oil, just use a little...
Good Luck


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I always use pure silicon plumbers grease. You can find it at lowes. It's a small cup of it because you don't need much, but it IS pure silicon and it will not harm your fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't yet. Eheim provides a packet of patroleum grease with many of their filters. I will just use that.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What about the impeller shaft, how does everyone maintain that part?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

If you can remove it, carefully do that and clean the junk off the part and th housing. No "lubricants" as silicon is actually hydrophobic and will make the impeller gum up.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't really do much more than rinse it off and wipe it down. I have never had any issue with any of those internal parts. Have never had the need to replace any of them. The one and only issue I have ever had with an Eheim was the one double tap valve that leaked at the joint. After that, I started gently lubricating the o-rings that could cause a leak and have never had a drop since. 

KNOCK ON WOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Impeller shaft itself may not need much. I have taken them out and they are mostly clean after 3-4yrs. The impeller and housing are pretty nasty though.


----------

